# Cheap horse



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

I am looking for a cheap young horse to start into western pleasure and to get me into the show world as a project. I'm not expecting the best quality (my price limit is around $400) but I would like something a bit above average that won't fall apart on me. After all, I can always fit a little on the horse. So, what do you think of this guy? I think he may mature nicely, though he does have a wormy-like belly or at least a hay belly.


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

He's adorable! How old is he?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Remember you get what you pay for!


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

If you want a serious show prospect, you need to shell out a few more bucks. Showing is expensive, and so you might as well spend as much money as you can to make your showing partner be a serious contender. Now, that also depends on what type of showing you're talking about. Big shows, fun shows, what? If you just want to do fun shows, he'll be fine, most horses would. But western pleasure is a serious game. It's all about the way the horse looks and moves, not like barrels, where the quickest time wins, no matter if the horse looks like a donkey. Just some food for thought.


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm not expecting to win big time, just introduce myself to the show world. He's 2 y/o


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

He doesn't scream western pleasure to me. He looks more like a trail horse, but that's just my opinion. Other people may disagree. I think you could find a much better prospect with maybe a little more money.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

you're looking at the bottom of the barrel with $400. if you cant afford to pay anymore, chances are you cant afford horse care either.


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

My limit is 400. Do you think I could find one Wpish for that?


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

I can afford it because I have a steady job.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> I can afford it because I have a steady job.


But you cant afford to pay more then $400 for a horse... LOL


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe for around $800. I completely understand the "can afford care", and the "can't afford expensive horse" thing. i think if you shop around you could find an ok one. Do you have experiance breaking and training? I think what you should look for is:
~WP-like movement
~good temperment
~good confo
~probably a registered QH,Appy,or APHA, since the WP world is mostly those breeds, unless you do Arab WP.
Good Luck!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> But you cant afford to pay more then $400 for a horse... LOL


sorry for double posting, but......

that is SO rude sillybunny. I can't beleive how rude that was. Laughing because she can't afford a $50,000 WP horse?


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok...in the first photo the right ankle looks odd to me but it could just be the angle. In the last photo his ankles just look really long and low to me like he has weak structure in the lower leg.

Pretty colors but as another said he doesn't really strike me as a show horse.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

NO im laughing at her reasoning. Thanks for jumping to conclusions. 

The MOST expensive part of horse care is paying for board ect. The cheepest part of horses is buying the horse. So, if you cant afford to pay more then a few hundred on a horse you need to reassess the situation.

His pasterns are way too long. If he was a weanling/yearling that might be ok, but hes already two.


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree, sillybunny, I'm offended.
I just don't want to wait that long and save up all that money if its just going to be a for fun experience thing. I'm 16, give me a break. It's a project.

I have helped start a few horses with a trainer in my area and she has agree to work with me and the horse. It's a learning experience.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

sillybunny11486 said:


> His pasterns are way too long. If he was a weanling/yearling that might be ok, but hes already two.



Pasterns! DUH thats the word my brain couldn't find at 11pm.


I think a project is fine but don't rush into it. You can always just shell a little more as you look. I think taking time to find a sound horse and one who's conformation will support the kind of riding you want to do is important to keep in mind


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

He's got a really cute face.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> I just don't want to wait that long and save up all that money if its just going to be a for fun experience thing. I'm 16, give me a break. It's a project.


If you want an fun experience ride someone elses horse, I usually find alot of people on craigslist looking for riders. If you go the cheep route, it usually ends up costing you more in vet fees, and training fees. It will be harder to resell this horse in today's market. And since your only 16, its really not your call (in the end), its your parents', because unless you are emancipated they are going to be stuck with all the bills for this horse if you loose your job, or loose interest and cant sell it.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> NO im laughing at her reasoning. Thanks for jumping to conclusions.
> 
> The MOST expensive part of horse care is paying for board ect. The cheepest part of horses is buying the horse. So, if you cant afford to pay more then a few hundred on a horse you need to reassess the situation.
> 
> His pasterns are way too long. If he was a weanling/yearling that might be ok, but hes already two.


I have to disagree with the price thing. I don't think a $50,000 dollar horse is cheaper than boarding etc. board here is $300 to $400 a month. So, with that taken care of, if the horse has an injury that needs vet care, that expensive, but not usually $50,000. Plu, she can afford the upkeep(from what ive read), but can't afford to shell out big bucks all at once.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not saying that board is different for horses who cost different amounts...

I'm saying costs in the long run will probably be higher, because there is a reason this horse is so cheep. He might need training, he might have a medical issue ect.

Go to an auction and see what kind of quality of horse you get for that price. 
Yes sometimes you can get a bargin but it is very very rare. With today's market people are trying to sell a horse for as much as they think they can get.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I'm not an expert but he looks pretty good to me. His right knee looked kinda swollen in the first pic but, that could of just been the angle. His pasterns do look a little long but, that might be alright for what your doing. Again I'm not an expert. I think once you get him all shaved and everything he'd be nice in the fun ring. Make sure to get him checked by a vet first though, and it sounds like you've got a good trainer so, i think your set if he really is the horse for you. have fun!

tcg


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I'm not saying that board is different for horses who cost different amounts...
> 
> I'm saying costs in the long run will probably be higher, because there is a reason this horse is so cheep. He might need training, he might have a medical issue ect.
> 
> ...


If she knows what shes getting in to, I don't think it will honestly be a problem. I got my horse for 600 dollars, and thats adding on the month of care I paid for while he was still at his old place. I knew what I was paying for at the time though....an untested 11 y/o off-the-track gelding with no other training. Just because I bought him cheap doesn't mean his care is going to suffer....he still gets his wormer, hay, feed, a warm stall to sleep in, i give him joint supplements for his arthritis, and I give him steady work which he absolutely thrives on. His feet are trimmed regularly, and the Vet comes out in the Spring, while I do fall vaccs myself. He is also working with a trainer. 

I would sooner go without groceries for a few days then not get him something that he needs....or even that he doesn't need, but I want him to have!

To the OP, it make take you much longer to find what you're looking for, but it can happen. That little boys pasterns DO look a little long, they kind of remind me of german shepard feet. I love his coloring though and he has a sweet face. If you were doing something like barrels, I might be worried, but for some fun/schooling shows, I think he'd be alright...after all, WP is about going as sloooooow as possible, lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Being straight to the point, his front pasterns do scare me. They are very long and very weak. Coupled with a very straight shoulder, they do not scream "I will be sound for a long time!" to me at all. I would give him a HUGE pass based on those pasterns and shoulder angle alone.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey there  

I read through all the 3 pages to see what people have to say and I thought it was rude of sillybunny to say those things. 
My mom bought me a horse(my xmas present) because I couldn't afford paying for a horse all at one time but I do have to pay a portion back which I am doing. She was 2000 but all ready trained which I needed since I have epilepsy. ....please do not make remarks that I shouldn't have a horse because I have epilepsy. 

Anyways, if she knows she can afford him and she has her heart set on the little guy then I say go for it. You are only 16 and you are wanting a project horse and get your ready. You can always sale your horse in the future if you want to get a better show quality horse.

I think he is adorable..reminds me of my step dad's 6 month old colt.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

You might be able to find someone willing to do payments, that way you might be able to find a slightly nicer horse that is only a bit more, but you can pay it off in a few payments... Just a thought...

I agree with JDI... I would pass. Cute yes, but those pasterns scare me as well. I would be surprised if he were ever able to get the "correct" WP headset.

Keep looking, and I wish you luck!!


----------



## Brochams MIlkyway (May 11, 2009)

mmmmm well i do agree sillybunny it was kinda upfront
but again as i was almost in the same situation it wouldve been nice to have a trail run as a bit of a wake up just to see

i was 13 when my parents finally gave up on my horse craze and set a few rules if i could pay to keep it i could have it now my horse tb/qh cost me $2,000 ausd now i saved as much as i could while in the 4 month period my mother was sending money orders to a breeder once we had that amount we took a family friend/trainer and my mentor for the 4 hour drive to choose my boy i was looking at an unbroken 3 yr old but instead chose a 18month old paly gelding
now i never couldve afforded to buy my horse outright i know that. and over the years ive had expenses i couldve never believed a severed superficial deep flexor tendon to state the latest.
now i was even younger than EAFERG (sorry if i got it wrong) and every dollar i earned since has gone to my horse and i would never give that up not for a million dollars he will be with me forever and i have the pride to say i broke him in an hes not perfect but i really dont care hes mine an my bond love enjoyment and pride of and with him are all that matters

i am now 18 living out of home and i sacrifice my own personalsfor him sometimes youve gotta do what youve gotta do so if i say if your prepared for the hard slog then go for it 

all the best with him i haven seen pics so i have no critique on him but i hope me explaining my situation and experience has helped


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with everybody about his pasterns.  They make me tired looking at them. haha

And about the cheap horse bit, I was basically paid to agree to take Lacey. Yes, she has some behavior issues and she's older but her issues have been smoothing themselves out and she's still going strong compared to horses that are even 15 years younger than her. She's well put together, she's a phenomenal mover, and she's very well bred (at least on her dad's side, I don't know who her mom was). I couldn't ask for a better horse really. She's willing to try anything I ask and for some reason she adores the bejeebus out of me. If I were to find a trainer that knew what they were doing, I'm sure I could have her trained up to at least winning local shows without much work. Just sayin. =) 
Price tag does not always equal quality, most of the time it does but not always.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay, I'm not digging him. He's pasterns look really weak and super long. 

And he's VERY small, he's not going to get much bigger than what he is now. Keep looking for the way the market is you might be able to find a nice prospect for under $400. 

My advice though, start putting money aside for major medical. It jumps up on you when you least expect it. I think you should follow your dream to have a horse, just be sure you can care for it!  

Good luck and your horse search!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

So I've been all through this whole thread and no one's giving you a reason WHY or what's wrong with him, instead it's been bickering back and fourth. This is an educational board guys, and her finances are none of our business - the least we can do is educate her.

That horse is not above average. At all. He's average at best, and he's not going to be able to put his head down and do the job that a western pleasure horse is supposed to do. 

The thing you notice about the top notch WP horses are a few things. They have a light, well built, balanced frame - because it's pretty **** hard to go that slow, and the more mass they have, the harder it is. A lot of trainers are swearing by downhill horses, but I can't stand riding downhill horses >.< A balanced horse is a good horse.

My suggestion? Read, read, READ up on western pleasure conformation like it's your second religion. Spend HOURS researching bloodlines - as bloodlines usually give you the type of horse your looking for.. I say 'usually' because researching conformation is what's going to save your butt if a horse has a great pedigree but looks like a toddler pasted him together. Then, head to your local auction. There were some darn nice, pleasure bred, beautiful horses going through the colt sale this last November for next to nothing. 

NEVER dismiss talent. Watch youtube vids of congress and world shows, and get an eye for good movement. Just yesterday I found a gorgeous palomino stallion who has a no-name bloodline, but after seeing him, he makes a lot of 'who's-who' bred horses look really mediocre.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I say pass, his pasterns(though they would look much better if his feet were not so terribly long toed) honestly scare me, he is almost hyper flexed at a stand still, how do you think he will be with a rider on him? Poor guy, looks like a victim of bad breeding. Even in the low range you are looking you can find something that will be more sound...

Where I know that it is none of my business what your financial situation is,BUT I must say, you say this is a trial thing, right? Well then, what happens to the horse if it falls through? Should he have to suffer because you want a trial horse? It is not "just a project" that is a living breathing animal... I just want you to think a little deeper and really think more "can I truly afford to keep a horse and give it all that it may need" instead of "come on, give me a break,I am 16 and want a pony to play with....". There is no excuse just because of your age, if it is "just a trial", why don't you "trial" a horse that already has an owner to care for it? That way when it possibly falls through, the horse does not have to worry about going to yet another home... Horses are not toys.

I am not saying at all that you are not responsible enough to care for a horse, I do not know you, I just think it would be better for all involved if you gave it a little more thought before you take on the responsibility of a living being into your own hands...

Btw, like it or not and be as defensive as yall want but honestly sillybunny has a point. If the truth hurts...

Good Luck.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would like to take time to remind the Forum Members, and _especially_ the Etiquette Pledgers about the Horse Forum's *Conscientious Etiquette Policy*.
Please be respectful of others' disciplines, and it is _not_ our place to judge anyone on the amount of money they choose to spend on a horse. For all we know, she has a ton saved up for the care and training for her horse, which leaves her with a limited amount to invest initially. The bottom line is that we do not know. Please avoid passing judgement on others. 
The first horse I bought was $400. A darn nice horse as well, if you ask me. I chose to spend less on the purchase price to insure I had enough to put towards training and emergency vet bills.

/soapbox.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I would like to take time to remind the Forum Members, and _especially_ the Etiquette Pledgers about the Horse Forum's *Conscientious Etiquette Policy*.
> Please be respectful of others' disciplines, and it is _not_ our place to judge anyone on the amount of money they choose to spend on a horse. For all we know, she has a ton saved up for the care and training for her horse, which leaves her with a limited amount to invest initially. The bottom line is that we do not know. Please avoid passing judgement on others.
> The first horse I bought was $400. A darn nice horse as well, if you ask me. I chose to spend less on the purchase price to insure I had enough to put towards training and emergency vet bills.
> 
> /soapbox.


Totally agree with Allie on this one . My boy was given to me and his turning out to be quite a nice horse,


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

eaferg, 

Trying to be constructive and on topic here: 

I have some of the same concerns about your little colt as some of the other posters; I think I would pass. 

If you're looking for an inexpensive propect, I think there are lots of others to choose from, considering the current market. 

In your situation, I'd be looking for an unbroken or green broken 3 year old so you can start work right away. 

I also suspect this little guy isn't going anywhere fast, why not look at several others? If he's really the best choice for your price range, I think he'll still be available when you come back around.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Has anyone noticed how long its been since the OP has posted?? All these insensitive remarks have probably alienated this person with whom she has used this thread to attain information from.


----------



## Seahorseys (Nov 14, 2009)

My horse is by far the most expensive thing I have owned, and the most expensive thing I maintain. I am 24, have graduated college and have a full-time job. Although I knew it would be pricey, I had absolutely no idea what it would truly take, especially when considering the amount of time I spend with her. It is all-encompassing, quickly becomes a part of your identity. No matter what the price of the horse - as I have seen beautiful horses given away for free around here - be sure you are completely informed of their medical history, there expected requirements for care, or any vices. You may want to save for the rest of these winter/early spring months and purchase one in the late spring/summer. That way if the horse develops any of the problems listed above, you will have the faculties to care for him/her.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

DarkEquine said:


> Has anyone noticed how long its been since the OP has posted?? All these insensitive remarks have probably alienated this person with whom she has used this thread to attain information from.


I think it's because it was pretty late and she needed to get up for school today. Many of the post came pretty late for a youngster. I just caught up with this thread and I'm glad, thanks to JDI, that it is back on track.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Looking at the photos, I do have some concern about those front legs. However, for a WP horse, you absolutely need to see how the horse moves. Is there a video of this horse? Bad legs won't stop me from buying a horse if he can move well.

My 3 yr old was bought as a yearling for $200. His sire has 10 or 12 offspring, and one of those has 2 Top 10 wins at the APHA World Show. My 6 yr old was bought for $1000 and his sire is a multi-World or Reserve World Champion WP producer, plus many other Top 20 & Honor Roll listings. I have bought many other horses for under $1000 that went on to successful careers. I don't think its unreasonable in this market to find something for $400.

You can find a horse tons of talent at a low price. But you have to know what you are looking for. Especially in WP, the more talent your horse has, the easier the training will be.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I would pass on this colt. His legs concern me, especially his pasturns. You can find a better prospect for the money you want to spend. Your location said Arkansas, so I searched in the state and found.....

Palomino Quarter Horse Filly | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
She's a yearling, I wasn't sure how young you wanted to go. 

Just an example to show you there is more out there. I wouldn't set your sights on the horse you posted.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

every horse isn't perfect. You can get some decent horses free so if you have time for a project and like this horse get it. You have to start somewhere. Diet and exersice can greatly improve his looks.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> Where I know that it is none of my business what your financial situation is,BUT I must say, you say this is a trial thing, right? Well then, what happens to the horse if it falls through? Should he have to suffer because you want a trial horse? It is not "just a project" that is a living breathing animal... I just want you to think a little deeper and really think more "can I truly afford to keep a horse and give it all that it may need" instead of "come on, give me a break,I am 16 and want a pony to play with....". There is no excuse just because of your age, if it is "just a trial", why don't you "trial" a horse that already has an owner to care for it? That way when it possibly falls through, the horse does not have to worry about going to yet another home... Horses are not toys.


Thats what I'm saying... thanks for spelling it out.  

I just dont understand how someone can only afford to pay $400 for a horse, but has the money, from a job, to potentially pay for a horses care for the rest of its life. In stead of jumping into it, wait a little, save the money you would have paid for board, so you dont have to limit your prospects so much. 

Sure you can buy this horse if you want, but selling him is going to be a problem. Go ahead buy him for fun, but you might end up stuck with a horse, you really didnt want to keep for the laung haul. It happens all the time. 

You best bet is to lease a horse, where you can just walk away if you dont like it. If you just want to have fun why not just use someone elses? That way you can have all the fun, and the owner can have all the responsability? 

If you cant see his conformational problems, you probably need someone to help you pick out a horse, who can see these problems. I usually take a friend and trainer to look at horses I"m interested in.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

PaintsPwn said:


> Thanks for your ignorance. I'm sure its appreciated by everyone here that shows western pleasure.


I don't show pleasure and I still thought the comment was over the top rude. Heck it was mean!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I too would probably pass the 2 year old by on those pasterns, but, as has been said, seeing him move would be better than sheer conjecture based on pics alone. He _is_ cute, and may be a good horse to get you started. It's up to you in that respect.

Good horses are out there pretty reasonably, especially in the current economy. My fella was $500 with a free saddle (Dad says that I bought a $500 saddle and a free "fixer-upper" pony). He's not conformationally perfect (show me a horse who is...), and he needed a good three months of TLC before he started looking healthy, but he moves well, is sound, a quick learner, and a sweetheart to be around. It can be done, and there are fantastic deals to be had. 

Good places to search online (if you haven't already):

DreamHorse.com - Horses for Sale - Dream Horse Classifieds
Horse For Sale Search
Horses for Sale - Horse Classifieds - FREE Ads
Horses for Sale | Horse Classifieds, Pictures, Horse Trailers - Equine.com
Horses for Sale - EquineHits Horse Classifieds
Horsetopia - Horses for Sale and Horse Classifieds

Most of these sites will allow you to filter by price. :wink:

Also try bulletin boards at your local feed/tack stores, TSC, even grocery stores if you live in a rural area. Newspaper classifieds might turn up hidden gems, too. Beware of dealers for sure... I speak from experience here. If the same person has multiple listings without some explanation like "Moving, can't take horses" or "Estate sale," tread carefully and know what you're looking at. There are good, honest horse dealers out there, to be sure, but I've had a couple of bad experiences (One mare I looked at and passed by because she had behavioral issues I'm not willing to deal with 6 years ago is still listed online... her price drops by another $100 every few months...)

Good luck!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

alright i don't find it funny to make fun of someone's financial situation. i am in the same boat because i have NEVER spent more than 200 $'s on a horse to be honest and my horses are perfect and are perfectly capable of competing. 1 of my horses was free. one was 75$'s one was 100$'s and one was 125$ of course they are not registered but you don't ride the papers. the initial cost in my opinion is the most expensive part. owning and feeding horses when you don't have to board a horse isn't as expensive as everyone makes it out to be.

i think the horse is a beauty and to be honest if showing doesn't work out or he isn't any good at it then you could always just use him as a pleasure horse. i think his front feet look a little funny but it could be the picture. i'm not good at judging horses confo.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

First of all, I agree with some other people. He has hay belly and his pasterns don't look all that great. I'd look more on market. 

However comments about "cheap horses" and that the expenses can be coming on way and all that are just rude. Sorry. 

To the OP, I got both my youngsters cheap because I don't have full pocket of money. And I never hide that. They are with me for over 4 years. They are both registered, fat, and happy, and I got compliments on them from even hunter/jumper and dressage people with fancy expensive horses. I have some expectations to show them as we progress in training (although I don't know how it'll go).
My neighbor got a FREE 9 years old thoroughbred, tall and black, and she plans to show him in dressage. He's very nice looking and moving horse. Cheap and free does NOT mean it's a complete junk or you can't show some of them successfully.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Who's making fun? Also, where did the OP say that she didn't have to board her horses because she has property of her own?

You say your horses are "perfectly capable of competing" but do they compete? And if they do compete, do they compete in something where movement and looks matter, like Western Pleasure? 

You can get a great prospect for under $1000 because of the way the market is, but in most cases, you get what you pay for, and while it might not matter in barrels how your horse moves or looks, it will matter in Western Pleasure - which is what the OP said she wants to do.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RomanticLyric said:


> Who's making fun? Also, where did the OP say that she didn't have to board her horses because she has property of her own?
> 
> You say your horses are "perfectly capable of competing" but do they compete? And if they do compete, do they compete in something where movement and looks matter, like Western Pleasure?
> 
> You can get a great prospect for under $1000 because of the way the market is, but in most cases, you get what you pay for, and while it might not matter in barrels how your horse moves or looks, it will matter in Western Pleasure - which is what the OP said she wants to do.


While I can't speak of WP, I know several people with "cheap" horses showing in hunters and dressage. I hope you agree that how they move and look DO matter in those disciplines.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes. But are they the rule or the exception?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

No one was making fun of her financial situation, I especially since I have been in her shoes. We were merely expressing our concerns as to the rashness of her decision... No one was being rude, just honest, you all keep making it worse by attacking it in every post you make...

To the OP, I think you could find a much better colt for $400 than the one you posted... Where as he is a cute little guy, his soundness seems a big issue and you might be better off having someone help you pick one out, someone really good with conformation. Especially since you are looking for a horse to compete in a specific discipline.

*I would like to apologize if you have felt that we were attacking you and your decision. That was not our intention at all.* We just want you to think long and hard and make sure you are ready to make such a big commitment.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like this guy
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1508871 - JWG Sac Ems Ike









Just FYI I stay friendly with my vet. If my bill gets too high I can make payments to him for as long as it takes.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I trhink you should deffinatley shop around a bit more. Dont jump at the first one. Take your time and maybe ask your trainer to teach you how to judge a horses confo and movement. I learned alot from a trainer who I asked to teach me. I think you should keep looking and learn more so you will be able to make a better decision. Without all the drama. I posted once about my financial situation on this site and will never do it again. I did not recieve any help and it was pretty much just a place for people to argue. Just sayin.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

If the OP is still reading this. Someone else made the suggestion of payments which is a really good idea. I did this when I was young and bought my first horses. Another thing is buying a horse is not like buying from a retail store where there is an exact set price. In this economy many people are open to offers. If you find a horse you like for around $500 or a bit more make a reasonable offer on the horse. Don't insult them but some people are hurting and can't take care of their horses right now. But while your looking put money away. Figure your monthly cost for your horse and put it aside each month toward the purchase price


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to post again, but to the OP. Most forums are places where people from all walks of life come. That said, its best to take what information you can from your threads and pay no attention to the rest. Sometimes there are roses among the thorns. You just have to use your pruners to find them :wink:


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

We bought our last colt for $250 at an auction, and he is the sweetest most docile horse to ever walk the planet - and talk about a pleasure prospect! So slow and flowly... Granted, he's bred well and built well, but he was lame as crap and injured when we purchased him XD But he's sound and good to go. He's a yearling now, and I'm going to very selectively do the lunge line classes with him.

So, for a cheap price, we got a nice, well bred, talented colt. It's possible, you just have to, as the auction sign said, *Let your eyes be your judge, and let your checkbook be your guide!*

Scotch Times Tuffy Paint
His half sister won the Paint Horse Congress, and his siblings are going on to do wonderful things under saddle.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm... It seems like his pasterns are really long, especially in the front. Might make for some soundness issues down the road. 

I would suggest waiting a few months. Save up your money and go in with a little bit bigger budget. Like others have pointed out showing is expensive. If you're serious about it, you should consider investing in a higher quality horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RomanticLyric said:


> Yes. But are they the rule or the exception?


That's a good question actually.  I can't really tell because I've seen both sides - really nice cheap (and free) horses as well as those which are "get what you pay for". I think in this economy it's not something uncommon: many people sacrifice the money for the good home for the beloved horse. I've seen it many times in my area last couple years or so.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You could always go on craigslist if you haven't already  There are some cheap horse that look of good quality and you can always try before you buy! Even if you start out with an older horse...those are the best  

Keep an eye out..post an ad for what type of horse you want and what you plan on doing with it. You'll get a lot of replies.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's another cheap prospect - only $200.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1479035 - VR Scotch N Soda
(sorry no picture, but call Jana & she can probably get you one)


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

He's a very pretty horse. I totally understand about the price thing. I'm doing the same thing at the moment. Very pretty color.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

nah romantic lyric they don't compete YET as i have only had them for a year and i only learned to ride last year. we are gonna start working on barrels here come spring as well as jumping. and i am also starting to teach my horse reining but that is going to be a loooong drawn out process.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't see anything special about some of the other horses that people are pointing the op to. They look to have issues. I am sure if those were up for critique they could be picked apart.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> you're looking at the bottom of the barrel with $400. if you cant afford to pay anymore, chances are you cant afford horse care either.


Not necessarily. I couldn't go out and buy a 1000 dollar horse right now, but my horses are very well-cared for


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Look around for people who need to give a horse a home because they can't afford it or are moving, etc. There's a LOT of really cheap horses in this economy....especially where I am. Ohio's up in the worst-off states right now with our economy. Everyone's getting rid of their horses and moving out-of-state to find jobs. My mom bought my Paso Fino gelding as a 3-yr old for $900 18 years ago. She bought him because of his extremely smooth ride and great disposition. He's the best horse ever. He's 21 years old now, and my best friend. Our MFT was $1100....our OTTB was like $1200....our QH was like $1000....My Paint Clydesdale and my Welsh stallyI bought in a package deal for $1000. My mini was $500....we rescued her from someone who had her tied to a fence HER ENTIRE LIFE. It was soooo sad. Her halter had never been taken off, and it left huge dents in her hair and skin....Off topic.

Anyway, look for people who need to get rid of their horses. The Post Newspaper is a great one for finding cheap horses here, so look around. Ask your vet/farrier/horse friends/4-H buddies if they know anyone looking for a great home for their horse. Good luck!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm totally offended for the op. I bought Piper for $275 at an AQHA auction. This picture was the day I got her. Keep looking OP there are good horses out there for a decent price. Especially Quarters and Paints, because so many people are breeding or getting out of breeding them.

As for that horse, I wouldn't. He doesn't look like anything special except for his flashy colors. You never know though. I watched something on TV where they had a contest. They gave out mustangs and the people trained them. Brought them back and they looked like completely different animals. There are things you can't fix (like the pasterns) and some horses aren't built for some things but you never know....


----------



## Jillsmarine (Dec 16, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> I say pass, his pasterns(though they would look much better if his feet were not so terribly long toed) honestly scare me, he is almost hyper flexed at a stand still, how do you think he will be with a rider on him? Poor guy, looks like a victim of bad breeding. Even in the low range you are looking you can find something that will be more sound...
> 
> Where I know that it is none of my business what your financial situation is,BUT I must say, you say this is a trial thing, right? Well then, what happens to the horse if it falls through? Should he have to suffer because you want a trial horse? It is not "just a project" that is a living breathing animal... I just want you to think a little deeper and really think more "can I truly afford to keep a horse and give it all that it may need" instead of "come on, give me a break,I am 16 and want a pony to play with....". There is no excuse just because of your age, if it is "just a trial", why don't you "trial" a horse that already has an owner to care for it? That way when it possibly falls through, the horse does not have to worry about going to yet another home... Horses are not toys.
> 
> ...


 
Great Advice!


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

I paid alot of money for my horse (well my parents paid half) and im not planning on tell anyone how much... the horse I bought has stunnning movent flawless confirmation and great breeding- but he also has quirks hes nippy, bucks and can be a handfull at times (not for beginners type horse) I think you get what you pay for- to a point. There are those special horses that are on the market because people can no longer affford to feed them and they really just need loving homes but then you could pay ALOT of money for something that way out of yoour league (too green, too hyper ect.) and it could turn into a disaster my advice would be to check out the horses lineage, movent, behaviour, confirmation and try to get a trial aswell (and a vet check too!) but remeber there is no "perfect" horse they all have little quirks that some may love and others wont, you may just need to learn to love it or work through it. 

As for the guy you posted id pass as (IMO) he does not look "appealing" to me.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Whats with his feet they look odd?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You can find decent prospects for lower prices...the gelding I lost last May of 09, costed me 600$ and he was more than just a 'cute horse'...he was very well put together. However, I knew what I was looking for before I went looking...I had been looking for a project horse, didn't matter really, what age, and had to have decent conformation. 

Pride-back in 2007 (RIP)


The mare I have now, was being sold for 200$...I traded for her, but, I don't think I got too bad of a deal, here either...she's sound minded, has pretty lovely conformation, and her movement is really nice (smooth too!)...



So, it can happen for that price (especially right now, in alot of areas), but I think as far as the OP is concerned she needs to really study some conformation manuals, and go out searching prepared with what she has in mind; being able to pick and choose what flaws you can and can't live with, how old, how long you want to wait to ride, etc...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The Horse Conformation Handbook by Heather Smith Thomas is excellent. It tells you everything you need to know about confo


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

Alright, first thing is first. I haven't been on so I'm just now reading all the comments (HOLY COW 7 PAGES?!). So I'm not being run off by any means.

Thanks for everyone who critiqued THE HORSE, and thanks for the advice about passing. Thats what I was looking for... A pass or go on the colt.

About the finance things... I CAN afford to go for a $600 horse. Well, it'd just take another month for me to get the money, but I could. I'm not spending that much not because I can't afford it, but because I don't want to make a HUGE investment in something that I know little about. I just planned on learning from this horse and experience. However, I do understand that a horse is often a 30 year commitment, which is why I was asking if he'd "stay put together".

As far as expenses go, I've owned a horse before. Multiple horses at once, actually. I know roughly how much regular as well as emergency bills can be. I have money set aside for such a thing (because I show other livestock). I have my own property, and we just built a nice barn last summer, so board is no problem.

Uh, there were probably more points I wanted to cover, but oh well.
FYI: I'm going to keep looking. Thanks everyone!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Best of luck. I know you will find something. I just got a nice filly for $600  It's a good market to be a buyer in!


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I just dont understand how someone can only afford to pay $400 for a horse, but has the money, from a job, to potentially pay for a horses care for the rest of its life. In stead of jumping into it, wait a little, save the money you would have paid for board, so you dont have to limit your prospects so much.


Honestly, I don't think purchase price is a huge deal, and she never said she couldn't afford more, she just didn't want to spend more.... And seeing the market as it is, and looking out my window at my $500 Rocky and my free Standardbred cross... Ya, I will NEVER spend more then $500 on a horse ever again.... 

My $1500 Appendix was a nut job, and my $500 Rocky was a sweetie at her old barn were I rode her and is still a sweetie for me, and the free one is a great "husband" horse, so don't knock someone wanting to keep a low spending limit.... Just my two cents....


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

There is a reason that horse is $400. Before you buy i would get a full vet check and all history that you can about that horse. That goes for any horse, But he is cute


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I've stayed out of this thread for a while, but here's my two cents:

To the OP - pass on this little guy. I truly believe you can do better for the same money. At the very least do more looking and comparing. 

To everyone else - if we all by into the idea that the purpose of this board is educational, then discussing finances and _what it costs to raise a neglected 2 yo_ to the point that it can be ridden and shown is completely legitimate. 

A $400 neglected 2 yo is going to be a $1500. 3 yo or a 2500. 4 yo if you count the money you have to put into basic care and feeding. So asking 1.) if the OP understands the cost of basic care and the math above, and if it wouldn't make more sense to find a started 3 or 4 year old is also totally legitimate and a discussion that should happen. 

Sillybunny may have been rude or she may have been blunt - _but the excellent and appropriate point she was trying to make_ was sort of lost in the resulting controversy. 

Discussing someone's personal finances isn't necessary; discussing the realities of horse care finance *is*; particularly for a first time horse owner.


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

To the above:
I'm not a first time horse owner, read my post on page 7.
Who said the horse is neglected? It may be the result of bad breeding but it shows little signs of being neglected.

...So, how do you figure it will end up costing me 1,500-2,500 by age 3? We have pasture and hay already, so it's not like we'd have to spend much there. Feed will be about 15-30$ a month so I don't see what is going to cost so much.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't catch the post on page 7. 

By my definition he's neglected. 

He's underfed and wormy, underdeveloped for 2 (probably due to lack of groceries,) and his feet need attention.

I understand you'd be keeping him at home, but I'm considering that hay has a cost, even if you put it up yourself. So I think you could very easily put $1000./year in him in food, hay, farrier, vet and worming. 

If he were dropped on my doorstep, I'd put him on a very agressive worming schedule, and a 4 - 5 week farrier schedule because long feet aggravate his conformational issues. I'd also start pushing some high quality groceries to him. So I could easily put more that than per year in him.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

Theres a reason this horse is so cheap, just look at his legs! he has very low fetlocks and hes only two, which your bound to have problems in later years, and his hind legs are very awkward. Not only about his conformation, but for him to be $400? If your looking at something to train, maybe he has attitude problems? maybe He'll be difficult to train? If your going to cheap out, well you get what you paid for, and plus probable vet bills. Dont ever buy a horse before going to check it out, and getting a vet check, because you just might get alot more than you bargained for.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

eaferg said:


> To the above:
> I'm not a first time horse owner, read my post on page 7.
> Who said the horse is neglected? It may be the result of bad breeding but it shows little signs of being neglected.
> 
> ...So, how do you figure it will end up costing me 1,500-2,500 by age 3? We have pasture and hay already, so it's not like we'd have to spend much there. Feed will be about 15-30$ a month so I don't see what is going to cost so much.


 
IMO neglect is when people carlessly breed and really just want temake money or when the animal looks like a foal but is truly a 2yr old. Neglect its when the horses feet look like they are about to rott off. The horse you posted does look like hes been neglected.


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

^^ I guess it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the OP got the information she was seeking. I am closing this thread. eaferg if you find another horse you wish to have us pick apart feel free to start another thread ;-) :lol:


----------

